# Makeup Kit? Face Atelier?



## traunit (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gents...

I am putting together my makeup kit for a makeup artistry class and I wanted to know if any of ya'll have tried Face Atelier? I was thinkin about buying the MAC Pro Student Kit but I'm not sure about the Foundations. So I was thinking I would put it together from scratch using different brands. This is my list so far:

Foundation: Face Atelier Ultra Pro
Blush: La Femme or MAC or Nixie?
Eyeshadows: La Femme or MAC or Nixie?
Concealors: MUFE 0r MAC?
Eyeliners: ?
Lipliners: ?
Lipsticks: ?

What do you guys think? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mistella (Sep 30, 2008)

i love face atelier.. their eyeshadows are very nice too so you might want to consider getting those too. for blushes, i have a 12 palette from la femme, super cheap & they have a lot of basic colors you'll need. nixie has good cream blushes and i have heard the cream foundations are good. they come in palettes so that will save space in your kit.
just mix & match & have fun!


----------



## honeyjr (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_i love face atelier.. their eyeshadows are very nice too so you might want to consider getting those too. for blushes, i have a 12 palette from la femme, super cheap & they have a lot of basic colors you'll need. nixie has good cream blushes and i have heard the cream foundations are good. they come in palettes so that will save space in your kit.
just mix & match & have fun!_

 
MUFE & Nixie refill pans are the same size so you can mix & match in a palette. They are bigger than MAC eyeshadow pans and Nixie's cost $12.50 so more bang for your buck. MUFE & Nixie eyeshadows are great quality-wise. Like Mistella says, FA foundation all the way. Also try Yaby Pearl Paints (awesome when used wet) the website address is: www.yaby.com and they sell a free form palette where you can put in any shape of pan in them.
Check out the modelmayhem.com website for models, photographers & MUAs. There are numerous threads  discussing all three lines and recommend them highly.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 29, 2008)

Face atelier is amazing, I just got some today, mixed a drop with some revlon skinlights and put it on. It was beautiful and doesn't need primer since its silicon based and has an in-built primer. FA doesn't come in really dark colours so if you have the cash, you can get some MUFE face and body for darker shades (I think). I have an MUFE concealer palette in 5, also have a Temptu palette, both are nice, have never tried MAC concealer, so can't tell you much (sorry). 
For eyeliners, Revlon colorstay, Rimmel and FA powder eyeliners, lipliners wet and wild esp in "666" and "712" and I have Revlon lipsticks and they are great. I have the La femme 12 blush palette and Nixie cream blushes, they're really nice.
Try the following websites for more info: Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist and EmElle's Industry Forums - Message Board - Yuku

sorry for the long post. good luck would love to hear more about your class


----------



## traunit (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ended up getting the FA Foundation which comes with 10 shades and a + and - which you can use to lighten or darken a shade. I love it!!! It looks so flawless and has great coverage. I got the FA Lipgloss and powder too. I also got the La Femme Blush palette which is super pigmented, a couple palettes of Nixie eyeshadows, blush, and bronzers. I also got a 15 e/s palette of Mac, Ben Nye concealer palette, Ben Nye Lipstick palette, and Ben Nye lip pencils. Revlon colorstay eyeliners and NYX brow pencils, ELF clear eyebrow gel, Maybelline FullnSoft mascara. 

The class I'm taking is so much fun! It's at Mt. Sac in Walnut,CA. The teacher is so amazing and knowledgeable. I believe it's 6 sessions about 3 hrs each and we learn something different each class. We just did one on cuts and bruises and let me tell ya...it's harder than I thought! Mt. Sac also offers a stage/theater makeup or special fx class for college credit so I am thinkin about taking that one too..

There's also a Kryolan class coming up soon in San Diego that I also wanna take...


----------



## bubs (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ Do you have a website or info for the kryolan class? I'm in s.d. and its been hard to find good classes down here that aren't in L.A. But a kryolan class here would be rad!


----------



## traunit (Nov 4, 2008)

here ya go....

KRYOLAN - Schedule, 2008

The regular price is $490 a person and half off for students. Let me know if you decide to take it...I'm still interested just strapped for cash....


----------



## bubs (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks! I am looking into it, I will totally let you know if I decide to go, I am pretty low on funds these days as well but I have been dying to go to a workshop!


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah.. i've been wondering about face atelier.. i may try to get some and try them out.. =)


----------



## devin (Dec 12, 2008)

I absolutely love Face Atelier foundations. I use them on just about all my clients. I use mostly the even colors, 2, 4, and 6 all the time!! They go on so smoothly, give great coverage, look really natural, photograph beautifully and last all day!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Dec 12, 2008)

do this go more on the pink side or olive undertones. For example, regarless the color for me Dior is has a pink undertone.


----------



## Ikara (Dec 17, 2008)

I have yellow undertone and FA is my HG foundation.

Whenever I wonder what to buy for my personal kit I check this:
Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist (no MAC recs sorry)

I get my FA, yaby and Nixie stuff here:
(they have 10% discounts every now and then)
Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu


----------



## devin (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_do this go more on the pink side or olive undertones. For example, regarless the color for me Dior is has a pink undertone._

 

The even numbers are more yellow and the odd numbers are more pink. I find that the even numbers don't really have a lot of pink in them at all.


----------



## nilbymouth (Jan 3, 2009)

I LOVE Face Atelier and sometimes use it for concealer too, great coverage without looking heavy


----------



## lovergirlrafiki (Mar 9, 2009)

hello can some one give me the MUFE HD foundation to face atelier foundation # 9 and #10.
Thanks


----------

